# Around Britain



## Rubbertramp (Jul 25, 2011)

Is there anyone else who is doing a walk/cycle/ crawl etc either backwards of forwards, clockwise or anti clockwise around the coast of Britain?.
I've been at it now for five summers and have met many other nutters doing the same, and John'o Groats- Lands End and a bonkers bloke from Bristol doing all eight compass points in 24 days. But none using their camper as a base.  Am I the only one?


----------



## Rubbertramp (Jul 29, 2011)

Ah well, that'll be a no then.
Anyway onwards and upwards.....If I can get past the ladies British open golf at Carnoustie that is. When I asked if I could cycle along the side of the course as the tide was in and so couldn't go along the beach, the steward told me I couldn't enter..... even though I told him I played golf like a girl!:lol-049:


----------



## Rubbertramp (Aug 5, 2011)

Adverse camber and wet grass on the coastpath near Fife Ness.....Rear wheel skid......foot down to stabilise...oh dear wrong foot, over the cifff I go :scared: Trapped halfway down, shall I call the coastguard? .....Nah it's only a two foot cliff.


----------



## Marcs (Aug 6, 2011)

That sounds messy, you on a standard bike or a recumbent? 

Glad it wasn't a big drop anyway.


----------



## Rubbertramp (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeah, three messy scabs on me shins for me sins......Sorry, don't know what a cucumber bike is....but it's a mountain bike with the old suspension spring... helps prevent you from getting too much of a sore arse!


----------



## Rubbertramp (Aug 12, 2011)

Well farewell Bonnie....and Soggy...Scotland
You are a truly beautiful land
With free parking
And Haggis!
Full of wonderful views
That I enjoyed sat outside my van, eating
My Haggis
And now, the hary-scary ride
Down the A1 to Berwick
Completed
It's back to Signland
And pay and display
And bus drivers who don't have any change

EJ Thribb 54 1/2


----------



## kimbowbill (Aug 12, 2011)

Rubbertramp said:


> Adverse camber and wet grass on the coastpath near Fife Ness.....Rear wheel skid......foot down to stabilise...oh dear wrong foot, over the cifff I go :scared: Trapped halfway down, shall I call the coastguard? .....Nah it's only a two foot cliff.


 
Should this go under 'female drivers are better drivers than male' ? :lol-053:


----------



## Rubbertramp (Aug 12, 2011)

Ah....touche......yes, only female cyclists are better than the male of the species.:cheers:


----------



## Rubbertramp (Aug 14, 2011)

Such fun this evening watching the impatient people trying to cross the causeway to Lindisfarne on the ebbing tide.....Bomb along...Splash...brake lights.....ooh-er lets get out and test the depth.... Nah, get back in.....reversing lights, back up......then go over the same routine five minutes later. It's not even Monday morning and you're not late for work:drive:


----------



## Rubbertramp (Jun 6, 2012)

Have just resumed this year's round Britain Sorebumathon......and  before anyone asks, yes it is.....The callouses haven't formed yet due to lack of training (again). Anyway here are a couple of overnight stops in the Tyne and Wear area for you.....I noticed they are a bit thin on the ground on the POI in this part of the world.

Blyth - Google Maps     Blyth
Blyth - Google Maps      Seaton Sluice
Blyth - Google Maps       Hendon, Sunderland


----------



## al n sal (Jun 6, 2012)

they look like great spots...thanks Can't wait for the chance to get up there


----------



## Firefox (Jun 7, 2012)

Fascinating journey! I'm surprised to see nobody else using a motorhome a base, but I guess there is the issue of getting back to it after a days ride. A partner could help out driving down to meet you, but then they don't get the fun of the bike ride... or you could take it in turns... I don't really know the answer. Perhaps a bike with an electric motor to help you on the return leg!

Anyway, hope to join you for a few legs in late June ;-)


----------



## Rubbertramp (Jun 9, 2012)

Sheltering from the persisting downpours yesterday in the plastic grotto that is the shopping centre in Hartlepool I popped into WH Smith to get a couple of OS maps that I needed. When the transaction was complete, the friendly youngster on the till asked if I would like some chocolate for a pound. "No thanks" says I, adding cheerily "chocolate for a pound?.....Eee when I was a lad, blah blah" etc. A complete blank look from the girl! I looked around at the other customers in the queue hoping that some might relate to my little bit of a joke...... Completely blank and hostile looks from them too! 
Just as I was thinking that the art of conversational banter was dead and realising I might be speaking in a strange accent and that I had a hairy face having not shaved for a few days I remembered the story of the monkey that they hanged as a French spy in Hartlepool during the Napoleonic Wars......I'm outa here!!:scared:

By the way pushing chocolate in a bookshop and stationers.....what's all that about? Are times that hard?

Witty and intelligent people are also available in Hartlepool.....some interesting sights to see too!


----------



## Rubbertramp (Jul 30, 2012)

Aren't Norfolk folk quaint? 
Cycling along a bit of sea bank in Snettisham the other day I was told off for cycling on  a footpath.....twice in the space of 500 yards, that hasn't happened since Pembrokeshire three years ago! The first guy told me it frightens the birds.....??.....and he was fixing his nets ready for the next unwary cyclist to come along.
In Blakeney I got a firm NO......nothing else..... when I asked a local woman if there was a crossing across the river Glaven near the sea (local bridges for local people, we'll have no crossing here!)
Then in Kings Lynn last week I asked where I could find the nearest supermarket and was directed to a Tesco "just a mile down the road and turn left" said the kind lady in a "ave e got a loit boy" accent. Well after three miles frantic pedalling I gave up only to find next day that there was an Asda a half a mile round the corner on the main road as I drove past.
Cromer is nice though..... The only laundrette is asking £24 for a service wash and they wouldn't let me have a shower in the sports centre! 
Bashing me pants on the rocks again tonight then.


----------



## kimbowbill (Jul 31, 2012)

Rubbertramp said:


> Aren't Norfolk folk quaint?
> Cycling along a bit of sea bank in Snettisham the other day I was told off for cycling on  a footpath.....twice in the space of 500 yards, that hasn't happened since Pembrokeshire three years ago! The first guy told me it frightens the birds.....??.....and he was fixing his nets ready for the next unwary cyclist to come along.
> In Blakeney I got a firm NO......nothing else..... when I asked a local woman if there was a crossing across the river Glaven near the sea (local bridges for local people, we'll have no crossing here!)
> Then in Kings Lynn last week I asked where I could find the nearest supermarket and was directed to a Tesco "just a mile down the road and turn left" said the kind lady in a "ave e got a loit boy" accent. Well after three miles frantic pedalling I gave up only to find next day that there was an Asda a half a mile round the corner on the main road as I drove past.
> ...



May i make a suggestion? ditch the tie dye pink floppy hat and shave more, people may not find you so scary then :lol-053:


----------



## Bushtrekker (Jul 31, 2012)

*Shop staff have no sense of humour these days.*



Rubbertramp said:


> Sheltering from the persisting downpours yesterday in the plastic grotto that is the shopping centre in Hartlepool I popped into WH Smith to get a couple of OS maps that I needed. When the transaction was complete, the friendly youngster on the till asked if I would like some chocolate for a pound. "No thanks" says I, adding cheerily "chocolate for a pound?.....Eee when I was a lad, blah blah" etc. A complete blank look from the girl! I looked around at the other customers in the queue hoping that some might relate to my little bit of a joke...... Completely blank and hostile looks from them too! !



When I was told at Costa they had only got disposable cups and were out of normal cups I asked if a Greek wedding party had been in with much the same result.


----------



## donkey too (Jul 31, 2012)

Rubbertramp said:


> Ah....touche......yes, only female cyclists are better than the male of the species.:cheers:



especially on cucumber bikes.


----------



## lotusanne (Jul 31, 2012)

*Doh!*

Hi RT this thread confused me (which isnt hard!)  cos i saw it for the first time last night and didnt notice the dates and wondered how on earth you had done so much cycling in a week!  It all makes sense now!  Are you still en route? Hope the weather is better than here, drizzling grey and miserable..and just heard weather for august and they were talking about more floods ...noooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## donkey too (Jul 31, 2012)

Weather forecast is horrendous for the next week so you better stop at the Ram for a few days until it dies down a bit.:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Funky Farmer (Jul 31, 2012)

Rubbertramp said:


> Is there anyone else who is doing a walk/cycle/ crawl etc either backwards of forwards, clockwise or anti clockwise around the coast of Britain?.
> I've been at it now for five summers and have met many other nutters doing the same, and John'o Groats- Lands End and a bonkers bloke from Bristol doing all eight compass points in 24 days. But none using their camper as a base.  Am I the only one?




Eh? Are you mad? :scared:  If god had wanted us to walk and run, he wouldn't have given us motorhomes!! :drive:


----------



## groyne (Jul 31, 2012)

What happened between Hartlepool and Norfolk? 
You must have gone past our house, and you didn't even wave. I wouldn't blame you for not stopping ( the locals would have had the wheels off your bike) but not to wave......


----------



## sean rua (Jul 31, 2012)

Good luck with this venture, Rubbertramp!
Nice thread.


sean rua.


----------



## Rubbertramp (Jul 31, 2012)

groyne said:


> What happened between Hartlepool and Norfolk?
> You must have gone past our house, and you didn't even wave. I wouldn't blame you for not stopping ( the locals would have had the wheels off your bike) but not to wave......



You live in Hull then? Was that your place with the Skull and Crossbones flag flying outside? I see you every day now on the Norfolk coast:wave:........bloody Groynes everywhere!


----------



## Rubbertramp (Jul 31, 2012)

kimbowbill said:


> May i make a suggestion? ditch the tie dye pink floppy hat and shave more, people may not find you so scary then :lol-053:



No way.....that hat cost me a whole quid!....and I haven't found a loo with free soap in weeks.


----------



## kimbowbill (Jul 31, 2012)

Rubbertramp said:


> No way.....that hat cost me a whole quid!....and I haven't found a loo with free soap in weeks.



So that's bog roll and soap :scared::scared::scared: i think its you that needs the skull and crossbones flag mi dear and the black and yellow tape :lol-053:


----------



## Rubbertramp (Jul 31, 2012)

lotusanne said:


> Hi RT this thread confused me (which isnt hard!)  cos i saw it for the first time last night and didnt notice the dates and wondered how on earth you had done so much cycling in a week!  It all makes sense now!  Are you still en route? Hope the weather is better than here, drizzling grey and miserable..and just heard weather for august and they were talking about more floods ...noooooooooooooo!!!!



No Anne, mizzling here too, it keeps the tourists indoors though.....more beach for me 
Yes, still on schedule....am about to enter the great big metropolis that is Great Yarmouth. Hope you're well, twas great to meet you at Brandon. I'll try to give you a ring soon as promised.


----------



## lotusanne (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah it was great at Brandon, the night in your van was top!!:fun::cool1:Hope Great Yarmouth is kind to you and speak soon


----------



## runnach (Aug 1, 2012)

I shall embarass rt, 

This lad is cycling the coastline of Britain.....typical eccentricity don't bet him in a pub god only knows the outcome
For his bike , top of the range thousand geared gel saddled carbon lightweight framed racing snake model..a


.actually no......a very modest mountain bike that any of us could pick up on a car boot for 25 quid

It makes rubbery ones adventure even more remarkable..adorable eccentricity...

Proper bloke ...

Channa


----------



## kimbowbill (Aug 1, 2012)

yes you really have to take your hat of to this guy, respect to ya RT


----------



## groyne (Aug 1, 2012)

> You live in Hull then?



No, t'other end of Yorkshire, the far northern outpost,  just over the river from the Monkey hangers.


----------



## Rubbertramp (Aug 4, 2012)

Reports are coming in of a late night drive-by egg pelting in a quiet forest in rural Suffolk.
The incident, in a forestry commission car park near the village of Dunwich happened at around 11pm last night just as the victim, who requests his identity only to be known as a Mr RT, was settling down for a peaceful night's kip in his campervan. A bemused Mr RT said "Just as I was nodding off I saw the glare of headlights coming through the windscreen and I thought here we go again, some middle aged pervert is going to come knocking on my door asking if I'm up for some "fun".....it happens all the time!"
"Anyway", continued RT. "The car turned around then came cruising past the van and I heard some muffled voices and a SPLAT, SPLAT! on the windscreen. The car sped of toward the exit with wheels spinning and gravel flying. My first thought was what a waste of two perfectly good eggs. I could have made pancakes with them if they'd just passed them to me."
"I had to get out and wash the scrambled mess off, using up all of my drinking water. I'll have to go and find some more now!" he added.
Mr RT went on to say that he was quite surprised by the attack and explained that he spent a full ten minutes in sad contemplation of the possible motives the perpetrators may have had, before falling in to a deep relaxing sleep. The things you see when you haven't got your gun eh?

No group has yet claimed responsibility for the attack but locals believe it may be the work of the Suffolk faction of the HBPS (Height Barrier Preservation Society).


----------



## Robmac (Aug 4, 2012)

Rumour has it that the the Muslim Sunni side up terrorist group had been scrambled


----------



## Lee (Aug 4, 2012)

:egg:I hope you are not eggsagerting about you attack. I eggspect you couldn't get to sleep because you were to eggsighted.
Still you didn't have to shell out for cleaning stuff to clean up the mess.
:egg:


----------



## n brown (Aug 4, 2012)

sorry,couple of my boys fort you was a bit eggcentric,and done you wivout my eggspress permission,hard boiled little sods.they'll be round later to chuck a bit of streaky at yer winder.


----------



## lotusanne (Aug 4, 2012)

Aww RT what a pain, especially having to use all your water. You have to depair at the mindlessness of it, and the things some people do for "fun".  I've noted the distinct lack of sympathy from your friends on here, not eggsactly supportive!!  :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## oldish hippy (Aug 4, 2012)

n brown said:


> sorry,couple of my boys fort you was a bit eggcentric,and done you wivout my eggspress permission,hard boiled little sods.they'll be round later to chuck a bit of streaky at yer winder.



eggactly my thoughts

perhaps they are hatching plans how further to eggpress themselfs the little bantams


----------



## kimbowbill (Aug 5, 2012)

Rubbertramp said:


> Reports are coming in of a late night drive-by egg pelting in a quiet forest in rural Suffolk.
> The incident, in a forestry commission car park near the village of Dunwich happened at around 11pm last night just as the victim, who requests his identity only to be known as a Mr RT, was settling down for a peaceful night's kip in his campervan. A bemused Mr RT said "Just as I was nodding off I saw the glare of headlights coming through the windscreen and I thought here we go again, some middle aged pervert is going to come knocking on my door asking if I'm up for some "fun".....it happens all the time!"
> "Anyway", continued RT. "The car turned around then came cruising past the van and I heard some muffled voices and a SPLAT, SPLAT! on the windscreen. The car sped of toward the exit with wheels spinning and gravel flying. My first thought was what a waste of two perfectly good eggs. I could have made pancakes with them if they'd just passed them to me."
> "I had to get out and wash the scrambled mess off, using up all of my drinking water. I'll have to go and find some more now!" he added.
> ...



Thanks RT, i'm a bit miffed at the middle aged bit :scared::scared::scared::dance:


----------



## kimbowbill (Aug 5, 2012)

LeeLinda said:


> :egg:I hope you are not eggsagerting about you attack. I eggspect you couldn't get to sleep because you were to eggsighted.
> Still you didn't have to shell out for cleaning stuff to clean up the mess.
> :egg:



yeah, cos its very eggspensive :raofl::raofl::raofl:


----------



## lotusanne (Aug 5, 2012)

If there are more dreadful egg puns on this thread i am going to eggsplode!!:dance:


----------



## n brown (Aug 5, 2012)

lotusanne said:


> If there are more dreadful egg puns on this thread i am going to eggsplode!!:dance:



blimey no need to get the humpty dumpty[i know! eggcruciating,can't help it]


----------



## jamesmarshall (Aug 5, 2012)

I dropped a fresh egg on a concrete floor once and it didn't crack. They are tough those concrete floors.


----------



## lotusanne (Aug 5, 2012)

n brown said:


> blimey no need to get the humpty dumpty[i know! eggcruciating,can't help it]



Thats it, I am cracking up now!!  You have scrambled my brain!!!:dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## n brown (Aug 5, 2012)

lotusanne said:


> Thats it, I am cracking up now!!  You have scrambled my brain!!!:dance::dance::dance::dance:


oh dear!that sounds a bit eggstreme,perhaps you've been cooped up too long,hen!never mind, we'll send some eggsperts round to help you.........eggs-pun-ge these memories


----------



## Lee (Aug 5, 2012)

Perhaps it's time to move on from the egg jokes, I suppose it's chicks next.
:goodluck:


----------



## Wind Dancer (Aug 5, 2012)

I didn't want to chicken out, but you can't beat this thread, I'm cracking up too!   It's eggsactly what we needed, especially as we have been treading on egg shells lately.

Trust RT to sacrifice himself for our entertainment  :bow:  :lol-053:

I have to go now as I have an uncontrollable urge to go and whisk up some brekkie..............

(I'll be back in eggsactlly three and a half minutes)


----------



## Lee (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm not sure RT sacrificed himself but I,m sure his sholders are broad enough to take it.
Lets face it he's cycling around Britain battling with thw weather so the light hearted banter in the thread is nothing.
RT don't forget the egg sandwiches tomorrow.
:have fun:


----------



## lotusanne (Aug 5, 2012)

News flash _ local police in deepest rural Sussex have been inundated with calls from angry locals who had raw eggs thrown at their ar windscreens in the early hours of Sunday morning.  One angry local of Main St,  Deepest Suffolk said "We were all victims on our street, if only we hadn't had our usual Sunday lie in... by the time we woke up the eggs had run into the air vent and cooked in the sun, proving extremely difficult to remove".  Police were baffled at first but followed eggy tyre prints and discovered a certain Mr RT in his motorhome in the woods.  he admitted the offence but pleaded mitigating circumstances.  he said he had been egged on by the members of a certain cult forum that he was a member of but refused to give further details for fear that he would no longer be "liked" on the forum.  He claimed that rumours of the egg attack had been greatly eggsaggerated, he merely tossed away a couple of bad eggs.  "I thought it was a local custom" he eggsclaimed... the investigation continues....:banana::banana:


----------



## Rubbertramp (Aug 10, 2012)

Essex!.....Duncha just love it!.....wiv its bottle tanned blondes and its estuary English and estuary marshes and estuary seabanks and estuary food like marsh samphire, cockles and sea beet!....and, well, bloomin ESTUARIES! 
Have gone thirty miles as the crow flies in the last week but had to pedal closer to 150....Thank goodness for the ferrymen though, two of them volunteers with their rowing boats not much bigger than coracles....Braving wind and tide to get you to the other side:boat:....Three cheers for the men in boats. Hip hip.....


----------



## Rubbertramp (Sep 5, 2012)

The shooting season must have started in Kent...........woke up to gunfire early on Saturday and later, riding along the sea-bank near Faversham singing that old Chas 'n Dave classic Down to Margate (daan't ferget ya buckets 'n spades 'n cossies an all) at the top of me voice because that's where I was heading and there was no-one about......or so I thought!
 Out of nowhere pops a Golden Retriever wagging his tail, I look down and there is his owner sat on the sea bank dressed in camouflage gear and holding a shotgun. "Mornin" says I. "Grunt" says Rambo. Then as I glance back along the levee I see three more hunters sat along there at about fifty metre intervals all waiting for their birds to fly over and no doubt not fully appreciating their morning's Cockney sparra entertainer........I felt a complete arse!
Stumbled across the Hop Festival in Faversham later that morning though.......lots of folky music and real ale....wish I could have stayed.

 Loads of white motorhomes heading to the continent sat dockside but no Bluebirds seen over the white cliffs of Dover......well maybe tomorrow, just you wait and see! And finally ...Dungeness? Different!


----------



## Rubbertramp (Sep 19, 2012)

A very warm welcome in Sussex from David (Star Trekker)........he's only going forward cos he can't find reverse!.....who took me to a cafe that sold beer then next day to a pub that sold ......well beer! Beer is important in Sussex methinks.

I rode the Seven Sisters....and not one of them complained. Stopped the night at Beachy Head and didn't jump off, and felt very very young going along the prom at Eastbourne....the first time I've seen a designated mobility scooter lane! Hastings is very beautiful especially when seen from above, high seas at Selsey Bill and a (luckily) low tide at Bosham!

On into Hampshire and Hayling Island, historic Portsmouth and up to Southampton to find the Hythe Ferry. Good luck with that one! ...and beware the old fella in the high-viz vest who gives you the tourist information lecture on the New Forest......."Animals, ANIMALS....everywhere"

That's it for this Summer....back in Cornwall now via a night on Dartmoor with some ponies then back to work to save some Dosh for next year.


----------



## oldish hippy (Sep 19, 2012)

so impressed with your endavour


----------



## Firefox (Sep 20, 2012)

Some great pics and also I was impressed with your progress this summer, Mark. Undaunted by a hernia op in the middle of it all you got straight back out there to cover many more miles. 

It's really inspired me to have go when I have the time and the means though I think motorhoming/wilding round the coast with  cycle rides in the afternoon/evening inland a bit and back out to a seaside pub may be more my style!


----------



## oldish hippy (Sep 20, 2012)

well you could cycle across britain at it's widest point


----------



## Rubbertramp (Jun 20, 2013)

Another summer (the seventh) started on Monday for the intrepid RT on the last leg of his Round Britain Sorebumathon. Starting with the Hythe Ferry crossing from Southampton into the New Forest and on to Christchurch, Bourenmouth, at an average speed of an astonishing five miles an hour!.....and today reached Swanage where, after abandoning it way up the top of Scotland, his pet weather front spotted him from above and is now following him all the way down the south coast ....sorry about that!

 Interesting instruction seen near Beaulieu in The New Forest on Tuesday

Thought about putting it in one of the doggie threads but fingers are precious right now!


----------



## lotusanne (Jun 20, 2013)

Haha great piccie Mark, were the sensitive creatures 2 legged or 4 legged??


----------



## Lee (Jun 20, 2013)

Rubbertramp said:


> Another summer (the seventh) started on Monday for the intrepid RT on the last leg of his Round Britain Sorebumathon. Starting with the Hythe Ferry crossing from Southampton into the New Forest and on to Christchurch, Bourenmouth, at an average speed of an astonishing five miles an hour!.....and today reached Swanage where, after abandoning it way up the top of Scotland, his pet weather front spotted him from above and is now following him all the way down the south coast ....sorry about that!
> 
> Interesting instruction seen near Beaulieu in The New Forest on TuesdayView attachment 14970
> 
> Thought about putting it in one of the doggie threads but fingers are precious right now!



I want to know how they new that you were coming along, so they could put out the sign you "sensitive person".
Best of luck with the rest of your journey and watch your head.


----------



## Holasuki (Jun 20, 2013)

The sign is referring to the unicorns and the faerie folk, obviously. Duh!

Suki.


----------



## runnach (Jun 21, 2013)

RT carries a hawke about with him, and useful he is with it too. ( perhaps the reason for the sign ) 

I find two things remarkable about his journey, Firstly his bike is a very humble off the shelf bike no hi tec kit car boot sale style, I had the pleasure of working with him in Inverness, and I recall the pair of us stripping a donor bike to keep things in order for the next stage,sat with a few cables fag and cup of tea...try booking that in a travel agents.

Furthermore on my first day a mother and calf dolphin swimming down the River Ness after the sea trout.

The second thing is when this current mallarkey concludes, RT will shun is resident agony aunt duties ( newer members check it out and I gurantee a smile if not laughter) and come up with the next mission possibly in a pub somewhere. A source of inspiration .

Good luck Mark, I often think about you, You have achieved something others only talk about.

For me you put the Wild in camping mate, I know you hate wind blown up your arse but I think it is important people know there are folks here who really do it 


Channa and Leon ( the French git )


----------



## lotusanne (Jun 22, 2013)

[

Well said Channa.  I dont want to make RT too big headed but we are really privileged to know him, i dont know anyone else who even knows anyone else that has persisted for so long to achieve a dream like this,  quite amazing really!.  well done mark and hope the last leg goes well for you, the end id finally in sight!


----------



## Rubbertramp (Jul 6, 2013)

Chesil Bank. Shall I or shan't I? A Ten mile trudge of shingle with no way of escape till you get to the other end. So I pop into the visitor centre at the crossing into Portland the day before and the lady on the desk says it's very difficult going. Her brother did it years ago apparently. "Did it kill him?" I asked, all innocent like, meaning did it hurt?. "No, he's still alive" she replies all serious like! So I climbed up up to the top of the bank and it seemed quite firm and resolved to give it a go next morning. The day after I'm paying for it though.....Ouch! Ouch ! Ouch! Well worth it though. Saw boxing Hares, some Gannets and did a bit of beachcombing. Got a new scrubbing brush for me buckets, some strong black rubber which I've yet to find a use for and a new walking stick!

Portland....Two prisons, lots of Quarries and a sticker seen on the back window of a car...." Keep Portland Weird" it said!

And one Saturday morning ended up with homing pigeon sh!t all over the van parked up above Lulworth ranges....great spectacle though!


----------



## Rubbertramp (Jul 6, 2013)

Ere! Debn's some big inner? Having bagged Lyme Regis for me bucket list it was a strange hike through the dense woodland of Downland undercilff and landslip - a huge landmass that slipped hundreds of years ago - very peaceful and not a soul in sight. Plenty of coastpath diversions along the whole stretch from here to Torbay because of recent landslips including this little beauty near Babbacombe.


Did the earth move for you darling?


Childhood memories evoked with the sights and sounds of the Dart Valley Railway all the way down to Dartmouth

.....and watched the sea boiling last light with shoals of Mackerel after the Sprats off the beach at Torcross....bad timing as I'd just ordered me Haddock and chips at the pub!

Oh, and forgot to mention the terrific welcome I had from ivecotrucker and missus in Dawlish when I called in. Thanks for all the replenishments Micheal and Helen...and the history tour! Hope to repay you one day soon.


----------



## Rubbertramp (Jul 22, 2013)

Right down west now reaching Mousehole today. You can tell it's silly season in Cornwall now.... Cycling halfway down the one in four hill coming into Cadgwith on Saturday I see the bottom is blocked by emmets stuffing their faces with pasties and ice cream and wandering all over the road. I want a good run up so as to get good momentum to get up the other, eaqually steep, side. So I slow down to a near stop and shout "I need a run up"....No response. So building up a good speed I scream out at the top of me voice "NO BRAKES"....well you should have seen em shift! Couldn't get up the other side though, had to get off and push!
Lands End tomorrow and the last item for the bucket, then it's round the corner to St Ives and a sprint for home.

Homeland! Over Plymouth SoundOats! Near Whitsand BayKing Harry FerryThe Last Ferry....Helford PassageMullion Cove


----------



## Wind Dancer (Jul 22, 2013)

Ha ha!   I can just imagine that scenario!  Good thinking.

Well done on all your progress RT, a damn fine achievement :banana:
I'll hold up some virtual tape for you to pass through as you cross the finnish line.  Or is it the start line??

:rabbit:


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 23, 2013)

A Gold Medal for that man! 

Well done, Mark


----------



## Deleted member 26362 (Jul 23, 2013)

Well done Mark.  What an achievement.

Dai


----------



## n brown (Jul 23, 2013)

well done RT that's quite a big deal.i bet you have a plan for the next one on the list ! [good luck with the bum transplant]


----------



## Rubbertramp (Jul 23, 2013)

Not yet. Not yet!....still sixty miles to go.


----------



## landyrubbertramp (Jul 23, 2013)

well done rt


----------



## n brown (Jul 23, 2013)

Rubbertramp said:


> Not yet. Not yet!....still sixty miles to go.


  ferchrissake,60 to go ? that's not finished so I withdraw my congrats-cheek !


----------



## Lee (Jul 23, 2013)

*Just a little premature*

We are all waiting for the big finish, then we can all raise a glass and toast your reMARKable  achievement.
Sorry about the pun it just had to be done.
Keep on peddling and give us the nod so we can all celibrate with you where ever we are.
Lee


----------



## QFour (Jul 24, 2013)

Bernard Moitessier was in sight of the finish in the first solo non stop sailing round the world race when he decided to GO ROUND AGAIN  :lol-053: :lol-053: :lol-053:


----------



## Rubbertramp (Jul 27, 2013)

After 6300 miles... 416 days over six wet summers and one glorious one....Three secondhand mountain bikes, thirteen tyres, three chains, sixteen innertubes and countless puncture patches. Two campervans, one temporary driver, one faithful hound, (no longer with us) and many many wonderful sights and equally wonderful and weird people encountered on the way.....

.....Home  .....Job Done!


----------



## oldish hippy (Jul 27, 2013)

congratulations Mark well done sir


----------



## n brown (Jul 27, 2013)

god you took your time ! absolutely well done mate.all kudos!!


----------



## vwalan (Jul 27, 2013)

nice one . whats next?
your looking good on it . 
pop round for a coffee if your down here long .


----------



## runnach (Jul 27, 2013)

Well done Mark, not many can say they've done it, to protect you, I plead with all members not to indulge with you in a house of alcoholic refreshment.
I am wasting my time, I know, for in a bar somewhere probably in Cornish land another plan will hatch, round Britain on a skateboard, or equally bizarre idea..

You are arent you ? rollerskating John o groats to lands end or something , bloody knew it, oh well when in Yorks I gurantee you a cuppa pal.

Im currently working the idea of surfing the local beck on a dock leaf.....

Well done hopefully meet up soon 

Channa


----------



## Fazerloz (Jul 27, 2013)

Good lad, nice to see someone complete something,:bow: no mean feat


----------



## sparrks (Jul 28, 2013)

Congratulations! I can't sit on my mountain bike for more than hour and a half. Have you thought about doing the same trip but in the other direction? it will open up a whole lot of new views.


----------



## ellisboy (Jul 28, 2013)

Well done Chap! An excellent achievement .:banana:


----------



## landyrubbertramp (Jul 28, 2013)

Well drone rt


----------



## Robmac (Jul 28, 2013)

Well done Mark.

lap of honour?


----------



## Rubbertramp (Jul 28, 2013)

Robmac said:


> lap of honour?



Aye, Offa's Dyke in August.... the last lap of Wales, a mere stroll!


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jul 28, 2013)

Rubbertramp said:


> Aye, Offa's Dyke in August.... the last lap of Wales, a mere stroll!



I thought you were going around the coast Mark or is this a short cut?


----------



## Rubbertramp (Jul 28, 2013)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> I thought you were going around the coast Mark or is this a short cut?



Where have you been boy? On the cheese? That's all done and dusted last Friday. I'm now coming to mark my territory in the bushes on your border.


----------



## runnach (Jul 28, 2013)

Any chance we can resurrect your agony column again Mark ? ........lots of new visitors who I am sure would find it hilarious....

Phils even provided an off topic/ joke and fun thread. 

Newer menbers do a search if hasnt been archived to the grey cloud, guaranteed a smile.

Channa 

Ps trying to keep you busy now youve nowt to do


----------



## vwalan (Jul 28, 2013)

we dont need morgan wetting in our hedges . but if your around roche call in . i have a toilet you can use . have they got them yet in wales ?ha ha .


----------



## Wind Dancer (Jul 30, 2013)

Well done Mark, fantastic achievement!:banana::banana::banana::cool1:

Admirable that you are also going to continue setting & achieving new goals.


----------



## sasquatch (Jul 30, 2013)

what about this guy?Tommy Godwin | Long Distance Legend  Try to emulate him if you dare!


----------



## Wind Dancer (Jul 30, 2013)

sparrks said:


> Have you thought about doing the same trip but in the other direction? it will open up a whole lot of new views.



He pretty much did that already too sparrks!
I think the majority of the trip was done in both directions!!   Cycling round the coast, then cycling back to collect the MH!


----------

